# Car Boot Corner - VIS Projector



## tangoman68 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all! This morning I picked up a strange projector type thing from a car boot sale. Its got labels on it identifying it as a VIS Projector Model 935, made by VIS Projectors, 168a Battersea Bridge Road, London SW11. It seems to be some kind of stills projector for instructional filmstrips from the 1930s or earlier. 

Can anyone shed any light on VIS Projectors or even more specifically the Model 935? I've drawn a big fat blank on Google!


Best regards

Rich


----------



## Horngreen (Apr 15, 2012)

You're not kidding about nothing on google. Can you post a pic?


----------



## tangoman68 (Apr 15, 2012)

The main 'tube' is about 8 inches long. In the second picture the diagonal slot is to move the front lens fore and aft to achieve focus. Mystified!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmm, not much on that one. Probably a very small custom projector company in the UK.

All I got was a UK eBay listing: Rare V.I.S. Battersea,London Projector | eBay


----------



## tangoman68 (Apr 15, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, not much on that one. Probably a very small custom projector company in the UK.
> 
> All I got was a UK eBay listing: Rare V.I.S. Battersea,London Projector | eBay



Yes that's as far as I got, its a very old listing too by the look of it. The projector does have the look of a very handmade piece of kit, I thought it was home made at first glance. Google street view doesn't help much either, theres a parade of shops at the address now!


----------



## Horngreen (Apr 15, 2012)

I think it's a laser belonging to Dr. No.


----------



## tangoman68 (Apr 16, 2012)

Horngreen said:


> I think it's a laser belonging to Dr. No.



I'd best not plug it in then...


----------

